# Fixed fights in the UFC: A look inside the autobiography of “Big” John McCarthy



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> In the early days of the UFC, long before Dana White and the Fertitta brothers were running things, it was much like the wild west. But one man who has been there from the start is referee “Big” John McCarthy. He was the sheriff inside the Octagon in those early days and he is still in there today. The man has literally seen it all.
> 
> Because McCarthy’s autobiography “Let’s Get It On!” is so chock-full of information and MMA history, a normal book review just does not seem appropriate. Instead, over a few segments, ProMMAnow.com (www.prommanow.com) will highlight various excerpts from the book that will give a broad overview of the content within, while at the same time, hopefully, entertaining and enlightening those who wish to know more about the history of modern day mixed martial arts and one of its most influential figureheads.
> 
> ...


http://prommanow.com/index.php/2011...he-autobiography-of-big-john-mccarthy-part-1/

.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That's pretty crazy, will make a good read.

Glad to see no recent fights were mentioned, all pre Zuffa era. Will definitely be picking this up though.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I couldn't see him coming out and publicly saying anything that would hurt the credibility of Zuffa specifically or himself. That really would not make a whole lot of sense because most of the fights he refs in are probably in the UFC.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Current UFC doesn't need to fix fights in order to be entertaining. Although it sounds like it was a move done by management and not the organization, I still don't think anything like that happens anymore.

The grand prix style is out, hence no need to let someone not get beat to save them for another fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you think Big John is speaking the truth or is he just being cunty?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Do you think Big John is speaking the truth or is he just being cunty?


Of course he is speaking the truth. He gives a couple facts about what occurred during the fight, and two fighters having the same manager and then gives his own opinion, saying he thought it was a bit dodgy and potentially fixed.

Had he come out with 'UFC fixes fights all the time' it'd be 'cunty'.

This isn't the first time someone's mentioned the Taktarov vs Macias match being skeptical.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I could be wrong but I think Hammer was referring to The fact Loretta Hunt had her hands in on this book.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

No big deal. Find me any sport in its infancy and I'll show you a load of corrupt bollocks.

Let me put it this way, what was boxing like in its first few years? I would guess it was filthy corrupt.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Of course he is speaking the truth. He gives a couple facts about what occurred during the fight, and two fighters having the same manager and then gives his own opinion, saying he thought it was a bit dodgy and potentially fixed.
> 
> Had he come out with 'UFC fixes fights all the time' it'd be 'cunty'.
> 
> This isn't the first time someone's mentioned the Taktarov vs Macias match being skeptical.


I agree, he's speaking the truth. When I saw that fight for the first time I thought it looked too good to be true. Never thought about the Frye achilles lock though. It's not like Frye never submitted anyone. When you consider Frye beat Hall three times and they had the same manager it makes you think though.

So... I thought Loretta Hunt was the one Joe Rogan called 'cunty' so I tried to make of her but it turns out she's the one Dana called a bitch. I guess I shouldn't try being funny before I've had my second coffee. :thumb02:


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Do you think Big John is speaking the truth or is he just being cunty?


http://mmatrainingworkoutsonline.com/mma-fight-videos/ufc-6/oleg-taktarov-vs-anthony-macias/

http://mmatrainingworkoutsonline.com/mma-fight-videos/ultimate-96/don-frye-vs-mark-hall-2/

No, it looks like it true to me.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

When I first read the title I was scared he would be talking about recent fights.

I totally find it believable that old school UFC (Pre Zuffa) had some fixed fights. You didn't make much money for winning, so you could realistically make more money losing if they were willing to pay.


----------



## pontotoc (Mar 4, 2007)

Correct me if i'm wrong here, but it sounds like hes not accusing any institutional fixing of fights occuring under any ownership of the UFC but rather individual fighters with the same manager throwing fights to give one of the two a better shot in the days where they'd fight more than once in the same night.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

pontotoc said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong here, but it sounds like hes not accusing any institutional fixing of fights occuring under any ownership of the UFC but rather individual fighters with the same manager throwing fights to give one of the two a better shot in the days where they'd fight more than once in the same night.


You are correct, he is not saying that the UFC arranged the outcome but that other players did. Boxing has the same shady history (and in some other countries it still commonly occurs).


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Whenever there is money involved anything is possible. Whenever there is big money involved I would assume the same thing applies.
Just some food for thought.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Glad it was pre-Zuffa, man that could've been bad 

As a selling-point for the book, this worked great - I want it now! Hah


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Good to see old fights, didn't want to hear that Anderson or something is a fake.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Those both do a bit fishy, and it wouldn't surprise me if some were fixed. On the other hand, lets face it, the talent pool wasn't very deep back in the early days, the fighters could just suck that much.

Shamrock-Franklin is the one I still shake my head about.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Current UFC doesn't need to fix fights in order to be entertaining. Although it sounds like it was a move done by management and not the organization, I still don't think anything like that happens anymore.
> 
> The grand prix style is out, hence no need to let someone not get beat to save them for another fight.


Today it's more subtle. You probably wouldn't call it "fixed", but with the matchmaking you can help or put obstacles to a fighter's career and road to the title.



demoman993 said:


> Whenever there is money involved anything is possible. Whenever there is big money involved I would assume the same thing applies.
> Just some food for thought.


Definitely. As soon as there is big money involved there will be people who at least will try to cheat in some way, be it PED as a fighter or fixing fights as a manager.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

For those that haven't seen it...

...that looks dodgy as hell! 

Can't find the Frye Hall vid though.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

He was talking about some fights in the Rorion Gracie's and SEG's era UFC but that would be one of the less significant observations he mentioned in the book. I'd highly recommend the book to any serious MMA fans. There are just too many interesting and eye opening facts and you get to see things the way he/fighters/promotion see them. 

How can you piece together the 1992 LA riot, the first UFC event, family dispute in the Gracie family, SEG, Zuffa, Fertitta, Gina Carano, NSAC, etc? This book also highlights his experience with or opinion of Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris, the Dragons, OJ Simpson, and the politics in LAPD, Pride/Yakuza, and UFC. 

You're going to appreciate his instrumental role in fighting for the UFC against its arch enemy during UFC dark days. But maybe I'm a little bias, because I really like John since the first time I saw him officiating, no **** :thumb02:


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

The old UFC was kinda shit, Zuffa pretty much turned it around and turned it into a good, legitimate sport.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

The UFC is not a Sport!


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me in the least to find out more fights were worked or fixed. Wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

take this for what its worth but i know a guy whos reffed at a few ufc events and he said to me that big john has told him about various different fights that he thought were fixed. he also told him that gsp is all just a big act and is a pretty big prick in real life... and that hes been known to get flirty with guys haha


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought the Taktorav one was well known..


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

kay_o_ken said:


> take this for what its worth but i know a guy whos reffed at a few ufc events and he said to me that big john has told him about various different fights that he thought were fixed. he also told him that gsp is all just a big act and is a pretty big prick in real life... and that hes been known to get flirty with guys haha


THAT also wouldn't surprise me, if it's true. GSP and Mir need to just fuk off and die already.


----------

